# SynTPEnh.exe problem



## Soulphire968

I have a laptop that has an extremely slow boot and a hard time processing anything... websites, documents, programs, etc.

I check the system processes and the process called "SynTPEnh.exe" was taking up 99% of the CPU useage. When I do an <End Task> on it, the laptop performs normally. So I am pretty sure this is the problem.

However, how do I get rid of it permanently? It pops up everytime I turn the laptop on. I just want to get rid of the 5 minute bootup process.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rebellion88

Go to Run and type 'msconfig', then go to the start up tab and un-tick the application in the list. You can also do this on any other applications you don't wish to load up as well.


----------



## TheMatt

Reinstall your touchpad drivers and see if it stops.


----------

